# strange problem lately with red stems on fan leaves



## The Growery (Dec 21, 2012)

hey guys, i've been having an issue with red stems on fan leaves for a couple months now. from what I understand it means that the plant is not getting the calcium it needs but this doesn't make sense since I use cal mag with every nute water. I have been using molasses during the veg phase in an attempt to unlock additional nutrients in the soil and think maybe it has dropped the ph too much and has locked out the calcium but can't be sure. to add to the confusion, the red stems on fan leaves disappear at around week 3 of flower. I use dyna gro nutes:

veg - grow, kln, calmag
bloom - 2 parts bloom, 1 part grow, cal mag

so as you can see my nute regiment doesn't change a whole lot from veg to flower yet the red stems go away. any idea what causes this? aside from red stems on fan leaves, the plants grow pretty vigorously averaging 2" of vertical growth every 24 hours so I haven't been overly concerned but it's about time I figure out what the source of this issue is.

any help is appreciated


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 21, 2012)

it would seem to maybe the whatever is in the bloom formula is making the red stems go away? either that or maybe your right about the molasses, ive never used it, best of lucke


i recomend using 2parts bloom, 1 part micro during the flowering stage, usually mico nutrient formulas have more or enough nitrogen, mine does anyways, and i used Advanced Nutrients at the moment, but have used cheaper in the past with no problems, best of luck


----------

